# side by side video comparison of the chevy accessory suspension kit



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Excellent camera work! Why were you weaving in and out of your lane so much?


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Excellent camera work! Why were you weaving in and out of your lane so much?


I wasn't. I never once crossed the DY.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Are you able to show the videos side by side?

You list the vid as an RS suspension accessory. What makes it only for the RS?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

froyofanatic said:


> I wasn't. I never once crossed the DY.


Looks fine to me...

Cool video - not common to see a video taken from the side of the car watching the suspension.


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

I didn't mean it was for the RS only, I guess I should edit the title. It's just an accessory suspension on my RS.

I can do a side-by-side video with racerender but it didn't look all that useful to me unless it was the same stretch of road, and I don't have good footage of the same spot, in the same direction, without traffic.

I still think it's useful as you can see the motion of the wheel in the "before" part is more pronounced in on the road imperfections than after--it just moves up and down a lot more over the undulations in the road. There's a big reduction afterwards. It makes the car a lot more confidence inspiring.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

froyofanatic said:


> I didn't mean it was for the RS only, I guess I should edit the title. It's just an accessory suspension on my RS.
> 
> I can do a side-by-side video with racerender but it didn't look all that useful to me unless it was the same stretch of road, and I don't have good footage of the same spot, in the same direction, without traffic.
> 
> I still think it's useful as you can see the motion of the wheel in the "before" part is more pronounced in on the road imperfections than after--it just moves up and down a lot more over the undulations in the road. There's a big reduction afterwards. It makes the car a lot more confidence inspiring.


Nice you have the RS package is this on a LT sedan or hatchback. Are those tires 16 or 17 inch stock?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

froyofanatic said:


> I wasn't. I never once crossed the DY.


You did on both comparisons?


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

Eddy Cruze said:


> You did on both comparisons?
> View attachment 266235


That's not the double yellow. That's the right side border of the road. That means I'm FURTHER from the double yellow, not closer. What the ****?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

froyofanatic said:


> That's not the double yellow. That's the right side border of the road. That means I'm FURTHER from the double yellow, not closer. What the ****?


I never once said anything about crossing a double yellow line. I was taught we stay in our lane not encroaching the double yellow line or the' border line' or the 'emergency or Bike lane'. Clearly you seem to utilize that part of the roadway as yours?


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

froyofanatic said:


> Nevermind, I see this was a mistake.
> 
> _Last edited by froyofanatic; Yesterday at __07:28 PM__. _*Reason:*_ trolls_


LMAO "trolls"

They're everywhere, don't let em bother you. You shouldn't have edited your original post. Just don't respond, that's what pisses trolls off the most anyway. Who cares


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, I'd say put the video back up.

Someone is clearly unaware how spirited driving works - nor is that even remotely close to "weaving in and out of a lane". I'm pretty sure a vast majority of people will dip a tire below the NON-DOUBLE-LINE in a turn, I do it all the time. Pretty easy to see a bike and not do that, but sure, complain about a non-issue.


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I never once said anything about crossing a double yellow line. I was taught we stay in our lane not encroaching the double yellow line or the' border line' or the 'emergency or Bike lane'. Clearly you seem to utilize that part of the roadway as yours?


THAT'S what you're so worked up about? Dude, get a hobby.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

froyofanatic said:


> THAT'S what you're so worked up about? Dude, get a hobby.


He's not just a Troll, he's a Resident Troll - I think he just forgot to add that to his profile, oh and this is his hobby!:laugh:

I agree with MP81, put the vid back.


----------

